# Gesammelte Werke der PdS-Teilnehmer



## Trailrider79 (5. August 2004)

Alle beim Schrauben vor unserem bescheidenen Wohnraum  






Ein kleiner Hüpfer auf dem Trail in Morzine





Julian auf dem DH in Morzine





Wasserfälle hinter Avoriaz auf unserer Freeride-Mördertour 





Landschaft hinter Avoriaz, ebenfalls auf unserer Freeride-Tour





Landschaft vor dem Col du Schei$$erei


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. August 2004)

Marc's kleiner Hüpfer auf dem Trail in Morzine





Marc auf dem DH in Morzine










Marc auf dem Trail in Morzine















ein kleiner Sturz von Marc in der Bachbett-Passage in Morzine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (5. August 2004)

Marc beim Schrauben, man beachte die Kettenlinie  





ich kurz vor der Holzpassage auf Trail in Morzine





ich in der Holzpassage auf Trail in Morzine










Wurzeltrail in Morzine





Bachbett-Trail in Morzine










ich auf Trail in Morzine


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. August 2004)

Heimfahrt, alle müde und dann noch Stau vor der Schweizer Grenze  










schön wars, nur leider zu kurz. hat sich aber auf jeden fall gelohnt, ich denke ich werde nicht das letzte mal dort gewesen sein.
nur werd ich beim nächsten mal sicherlich keine freeride-tour mit dh-schlappen machen, das war soo dermaßen derb  
ich gebs ja zu, meine kondition war auch net grad die beste


----------



## fez (5. August 2004)

Icke, Morzine,  erster Wiesensprung









Hannes dadorten





 



und Stefan:









Bernhard am nächsten Wiesensprung nach dem Wald 





 



ich darf auch mit Richards Bike rüber





 



Henrik überholt rasant Stefan





 



Gipfelstation DH Morzine: heiss, heiss, heiss !









Start des Trails Télécabine Super Montriond









Zuerst gehts wunderschön auf einem wurzeligen Grat lang  nach rechts sollte man an der Stelle nicht stürzen:









Schlüsselstelle dieses netten Trails  in echt kommts steiler als auf dem Bild





 



Nix mit vroummm an Richards Höllenhobel haben sich die hintere Scheibe und die Beläge verabschiedet 





 



Hier auf der Pointe de Chavanette gibts keine Chickenways  welche Julian auch gar nicht nötig hat.

Finde ich so geil diese Bild:









fez ein paar Schritte tiefer



 



und Bernardo









Die Rückkehr des Yedi-Ritters. Der unglaubliche Stefan am Start des Hollandrad-Downhills Les Crosets


----------



## Wooly (5. August 2004)

Tja was soll man sagen, eine Frankreich Freeride Tour mit den Northern Lights ist halt ein besonderes Ereignis ... noch mal Grüße an alle die da waren !!! 

Hier mal meine kleine Photogallerie, eine kleine Einstimmung, blauer Himmel & lange Lifte, was will man mehr:







junge aufstrebende Radsportler beim morgentlichen Sammeln (im Hintergrund ältere Radsportler beim Frühstücken ... )                       







Northern Light Bernhard beim entrückten Betrachten des Bergpanoramas in voller Montur ....







Northern Light Bernhard beim entrückten Herauskotzen seiner Lunge nach 1 Stunde Trail wieder bergaufschieben (Merke: Wenn die Franzosen schreiben, das der Trail zu steil und gefährlich ist , dann meinen sie das ernst ... ) 







Oberstyler Mr.Fez am Wiesensprung / Downhill Morzine







Stefan auf dem Downhill







Unbekannter innovativer Franzose mit neuartigem Rückenprotektor ...







another laufrad gone ...







Stefan in Richtung Chatel 







Chickenway auf demselbigen ...







Trailrider (noch) frisch und munter vorm Col de la Schei$$erei ...







Blick auf Morgins & Badesee !!!







... Fez, vielleicht solltest du dich auch mal mehr für Proteinriegel interessieren ...







allgemeines Camper&Schrauber Chaos ....







so das war es erst einmal von mir, viel Spaß noch am Wochenende, ich muß leider auf dem Seenachtsfest in Konstanz arbeiten, bis nächste Woche !!!


----------



## fez (6. August 2004)

Der Mont-Blanc bekommt eine eigene Antwort - man sieht untendrunter übrigens den superwitzlosen DH von Chavannes...






Gesehen von der Mittelstation des DH Les Gets


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. August 2004)

Klasse Bilder! Vielleicht lass ich mich ja nächstes Mal überreden ...


----------



## Trailrider79 (6. August 2004)

wer vergibt eigentlich die wertungen? (keine sorge, ich maße mir das nicht an  )


----------



## Intenserider (6. August 2004)

Darf ich fragen, wo dieser Zeltplatz liegt, wie teuer, Adresse etc.? Bin nämlich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Zeltplatz im PDS...
Wäre sehr nett!


----------



## fez (6. August 2004)

er findet sich in Montriand, der Ortschaft vor Morzine.
Kurz nach vor ein paar kurven welche den Berg aufwärts führen rechts ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (9. August 2004)

Proteinriegel ? Wieso das denn ?


----------



## eL (9. August 2004)

Hallo ihr "Genussfahradbergabrollenlasser"
Meinem geschulten auge sind die schönheiten der von euch befahrenen Landschaft nicht entgangen und ich muss sagen daß, das garnich so schwierig aussieht was ihr da so getrieben habt.
anbei ein paar anmerkungen meinerseits.
-muss man sich dort so verkleiden??? oder darf man da auch mit seinem tighten lycrahöschen runterrollen ? ihr seht irgend wie aus wie die ninjaturtle´s(was ja nix schlechtes sein muss)
-euer Michelinmännchen is ne fälschung!!!! das echte iss Reinweiß und nich Milchschokoladenhellbraun
-PDS heißt immer noch "Partei des Demokratischen Sozialismus" !!!! sollten sich mir da jetzt abgründe auftun!!??? ich hoffe auf schnellstmögliche aufklärung durch euren "Abkürzungsfachwart"

Weitermachen

eL


----------



## Froschel (10. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr "Genussfahradbergabrollenlasser"
> Meinem geschulten auge sind die schönheiten der von euch befahrenen Landschaft nicht entgangen und ich muss sagen daß, das garnich so schwierig aussieht was ihr da so getrieben habt.eL



dein geschultes Auge hat dich nicht im Stich gelassen. Einzigste wirkliche Schwierigkeit war, die Bikes einen Hang hinauf zu tragen, in voller Montur versteht sich, den wir zuvor die Bikes hinunterschiebend bewäligt haben weil es zu Steil war.     Schwierigkeitsgrad 6 (Skala 1-6,    1-leicht,    6-übermenschlich)

eL





> anbei ein paar anmerkungen meinerseits.
> -muss man sich dort so verkleiden??? oder darf man da auch mit seinem tighten lycrahöschen runterrollen ? ihr seht irgend wie aus wie die ninjaturtle´s(was ja nix schlechtes sein muss)
> eL


nein, man muß sich nicht so verkleiden. Aber um in den 6. Schwierigkeitsgrad zu gelangen ist es schon erforderlich. 
Lycrahöschen sind verboten, ausgenommen du nimmst Größe XXXL

eL





> -euer Michelinmännchen is ne fälschung!!!! das echte iss Reinweiß und nich Milchschokoladenhellbraun
> eL



er war wirklich echt !

eL





> -PDS heißt immer noch "Partei des Demokratischen Sozialismus" !!!! sollten sich mir da jetzt abgründe auftun!!??? ich hoffe auf schnellstmögliche aufklärung durch euren "Abkürzungsfachwart"
> 
> Weitermachen
> 
> eL



PDS = *P*ermanente *d*auer*s*chwitzer


----------



## fez (10. August 2004)

der einzige echte Muskelprotz auf dem Bild bin ich, der linke Typ!
Richard, der rechts daneben sitzt, ist in Wahrheit garnicht muskulös, das ist nur eine schlecht ausgeführte Photoshop-Retusche - sieht man doch sofort...


----------



## eL (10. August 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> der einzige echte Muskelprotz auf dem Bild bin ich, der linke Typ!
> Richard, der rechts daneben sitzt, ist in Wahrheit garnicht muskulös, das ist nur eine schlecht ausgeführte Photoshop-Retusche - sieht man doch sofort...



und ich meinte da irgendwo ein schraderventil gesehen zu haben um luft draufzugeben.
Zur Anzugsordnung!!!
Ich hab noch aus meiner ersten kantenklatschzeit so ein lässiges BaggyhosenstyleBrotherInDaHouseFreiReitHöschen von Big "C" das sollte dann passen ;-)

p.s. ich hab schon wieder 8 bar unterdruck in der ISDN leitung vom bildersaugen  
das ist NICHT lustig hier in diesem fred

bis denn

eL


----------



## h-walk (10. August 2004)

@trailrider79

Hab dir ja gesagt, daß das Gebiet echt geil ist. Super Fotos, hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß...   

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. August 2004)

so, bin auch mal wieder zu hause... war echt klasse, mit euch, die trails, die lifte und so...

@trailrider: was willst du bewerten? die trails? die fahrer? die schlafgelegenheiten? das bier???


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. August 2004)

@chickenway: bei den northernlights werden oft bewertungen abgegeben, wer sich bei nem schwierigen teilstueck besonders gut bzw schlecht angestellt hat, das ganze aber eher auf die lustige art, da wird keiner fertiggemacht. frank hat die ganze zeit in portes immer mal wieder davon gesprochen, wer tagesaktuell jetzt welche wertung gewonnen hat. ich zum beispiel habe mir sicher den titel des "wer schiebt am laengsten" verdient


----------



## AgentOrange (23. August 2004)

Naja das Bier da kann net mit dem Heimischen mithalten....nur das Kronenburg kann man noch trinken 

Was mich ein bißchen verwundert hat wie teuer dort Lebensmittel sind.

Aber sonst kann ich von meiner Seite das Gebiet auch nur voll empfelen !


Gruß Tom


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> @chickenway: bei den northernlights werden oft bewertungen abgegeben, wer sich bei nem schwierigen teilstueck besonders gut bzw schlecht angestellt hat, das ganze aber eher auf die lustige art, da wird keiner fertiggemacht. frank hat die ganze zeit in portes immer mal wieder davon gesprochen, wer tagesaktuell jetzt welche wertung gewonnen hat. ich zum beispiel habe mir sicher den titel des "wer schiebt am laengsten" verdient



eher am langsamsten...  

@fez: du hast doch noch nen video von mir, oder?kannst du mir das mal emailen??


----------



## fez (16. September 2004)

chickenway-video  sende ich Dir


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> chickenway-video  sende ich Dir



dankeschön!

hat irgendwer hier etwas dagegen, wenn ich die bilder in meine gallerie tu???


----------



## fez (11. Oktober 2004)

natürlich nicht...


was ist jetzt mit Deiner email - funktioniert die oder funktioniert sie nicht? Hast du den Vid-Schnipsel schon erhalten ?


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich nicht...
> 
> 
> was ist jetzt mit Deiner email - funktioniert die oder funktioniert sie nicht? Hast du den Vid-Schnipsel schon erhalten ?



ja, is da, danke! email geht inzwischen auch wieder. jaja, wer zu blöd für windows ist...


----------

